# my betta looks very bloated.....



## dd0179 (Dec 21, 2007)

my son's betta is very bloated & fat he is slow moving, this isn't like him, he looks sick and wont eat & dosen't swim around much any more, is he sick?
this just happened in the last few weeks.
can anyone please help?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds like bloat. He may be constipated. If you are feeding him bloodworms, change his diet to flake food. Freeze-dried critters like bloodworms, daphnia, and the like can lead to constipation, even death in fishes. Blodworms should be given sparingly, 1-2 times per week. The basic diet should be a quality flake food.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Does indeed sound like bloat. I second herefishy's suggestions for the change of diet. Try also feeding him a shelled pea. If you can get him to eat it this is usually good for relieving constipation. Or you could try epsom salts which also can be helpful.


----------



## dd0179 (Dec 21, 2007)

wow thank you very much, what should i do just put the epsom salts in the water? how much shoul i put in?

we have had him for about 1 year and always feed him floating mini pellets for betta's.


----------

